
Ask HN: How do I learn advanced math? - zython
I am currently trying to learn computability and complexity theory and other advanced topics in computer science and mathematics but most of my attempts are fruitless.
Often I am just sitting there stressing myself out without learning anything.
How do I correctly acquire the skill to correctly and peacefully approach a problem and solving it ?<p>I believe I can save myself a whole lot of pain and time if I can improve myself here.
======
alexibm
Could you be more specific, what areas of mathematics are you most familiar
with and what have you done so far ?

Here is my suggestion. I might be wrong, but you might have 0 skills actually
solving mathematical problems. Most of the math you see in Knuth (and CLRS) is
Analysis, and it is not just simple Analysis: Real Analysis, Complex Analysis,
Special Functions, Discreet Calculus, Variational Analysis, Combinatorial
Analysis, Asymptotic Analysis. So it is not surprising that you are
struggling.

~~~
zython
now that you say it I probably have 0 skills solving actual math problems.

I mean i passed my undergrad course which covers lin alg calc 1 and 2 but I
dont have any more knowledge more than that but I would say that I know these
topics such that I can pick a topic and explain them to someone

what can you recommend me ?

~~~
alexibm
With this background, you can easily go through CLRS book. It does not req.
advance math.

